# Ruido de alterna en parlante de un amplificador



## Razorback (Abr 20, 2006)

Hola como va, hoy termine un proyecto de un amplificador de 70w de 12v con un ci tda1562q, anda perfecto solo que...2 cosas...cuando conecto la fuente da un golpe el parlante y emite ruido a "alterna"(esto se percibe a un bolumen muy bajito, pero molesta), seguramente de la fuente mal filtrada, alguien me dice como se filtra y con que componentes? me dicen los valores de cada uno...y como evitar el "pack". La fuente es de 12v y 5A..
Muchas gracias...


----------



## shocky (Abr 21, 2006)

Hola Razorback. Seguramente ya le has colocado algun capacitor electrolitico a la fuente. Bueno mas o menos deves colocarle un par de capacitores de 4700uF 25V entre bornes de la fuente despues del puente rectificador.
El sacudon de al conectarle la fuente es un problema normal que se genera por la energizacion de la placa en el momento del encendido. Para evitarlo debes agregarle un circuito qeu te retrace el conectado de los parlante a la placa.
Suerte Saludos.


----------



## Razorback (Abr 21, 2006)

Gracias por tu respuesta "shocky", la verdad que ahora ni se entera del ruido, esta solucionado,...pero con respecto al circuito de retrazo que mencionas, me podrias pasar uno por favor...te cuento que no soy muy entendido en electronica, solo por hobby..espero tu respuesta y te vuelvo a agradecer...salu2...


----------



## shocky (Abr 23, 2006)

Hola me alegro de que ya no tengas ruido. Pero lamento decirte que no tengo ningun circuito ya hecho. Es probable que al apagarlo tambien te haga alguna patada el parlante. Normalmente los equipos llaban dos retrasos al encendido ya l apagado. 
El tema del encendido no es tan complicado de hacer, se me ocurre que lo puedes realizar de la siguiente manera.
Antes de la bornera del amplificador deves colocar un rele, que va ha ser comandado por el circuito en cuestion.
Al circuito lo puedes realizar con un amplificador operacional, con una de las patas a la tensión de tu equipo y la otra con un traso generado por la carga de un capacitor. El tiempo de retraso lo manejas a gusto con la constante de tiempo del capacitor que la manejas con la resistencia.
El tiempo mas o menos 1s con eso alcanza y sobra.
Bueno espero que te pueda ayudar en algo con esto.
Si no tienes mucho apuro, lo voy a pensar con tiempo, lo diseño y te lo paso.
Saludos y mucha suerte.


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Abr 12, 2007)

hola amigo Razorback

disculpa pero te queria hacer una consulta o mas que nada pedirte un favor 

ya que tu armaste el amplificador con un tda1562q y te funciono 

podrias poner el circuito esquematico del amplificador porfavor ya que compre el tda 1562q.

espero tu respuesta me servira de mucha ayuda

desde antemano te doy las gracias 

y saludos........


----------



## Razorback (Abr 12, 2007)

Aquí te lo dejo....espero te sea de utilidad. Salu2 y para servirte....


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Abr 13, 2007)

muchas gracias

saludos...............


----------

